# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Zion

## Cwater

A marvelous experience.  Thanks Dennis for the suggestion.  Highly recommended.

----------


## amyb

> A marvelous experience.  Thanks Dennis for the suggestion.  Highly recommended.



So glad you ended your trip on a high note.

----------


## cec1

> A marvelous experience.  Thanks Dennis for the suggestion.  Highly recommended.



So happy that you enjoyed the experience.  Theatre with great food in a very pretty setting!

----------


## Hawke

Sometime in the late 80's we were eating at The Hideaway and our sister-in-law asked if the salmon was fresh. The waiter replied " yes madam ; it was just caught in the river in back." I believe it was Thiere.

----------


## Cwater

> So glad you ended your trip on a high note.



one of the high notes was spending some quality time with you and Phil.

----------


## amyb

Aww, thanks Charlie and Cheryl too.

----------


## Cwater

> So happy that you enjoyed the experience.  Theatre with great food in a very pretty setting!



beyond and beautiful.  Almost looked like a small Tamarin in St. Jean.

----------


## le_reve

> Sometime in the late 80's we were eating at The Hideaway and our sister-in-law asked if the salmon was fresh. The waiter replied " yes madam ; it was just caught in the river in back." I believe it was Thiere.



Love it.  Although I have to admit the best salmon I have ever had in my life was on this island at the Toiny Beach Club.  So, that must be some great river!  ha ha

----------


## amyb

I believe Toiny gets the salmon from the Faroe Islands

----------


## heatherdh

Totally agree with you, Cwater! On our recent trip we dined at the Chef's Table at Zion, and it was fabulous. Each course was divine, and we loved watching all of the action in the kitchen. One other couple joined us and we had lots of fun sharing SBH stories from all of our trips over the years.

----------

